# Who the hell do you think you talking to!



## Jakey (17/4/15)

So at 1am i had a thought.. lets see how well it translates into words.
We read and reply daily to comments from memebrs on this forum who we've never met before. i know that im my experience once i met somebody from this forum i was taken aback almost every time as they looked completely different to what i envisioned.

Certain names become familiar and a fictional character is naturally associated to that person even though we might not know them at all. A few factors contribute to our creation of this perception Some of them being the persons avatar, name, tone used is posts, area they stay, age and even the gear they use.

I thought it would be fun to have a thread where you can name a person / people on this forum you have come to know by name and whom you have never seen / met before and tell us what you think the person behind the keyboard is all about.

Could be broken down something like this:

*Name :
Age (if not on profile):
Physical Description:
Type of charachter:
What you think their hobbies are:
What you think they do for a living:*

doesnt have to be long. im open to suggestions to change the idea up.
Im also open to comments telling me that this is a kak idea hehe.

*If you do know what a person is actually all about and have met them before, dont spoil it by telling people. let them continue to think that the person is who they think they are. Makes for an interesting encounter when they do happen to meet.

Cheers

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (17/4/15)

*Name*: @Jakey
*Physical Description*: Very handsome for the girls all want him.
*Type of character*: Lots of dry and otherlandish humour, but a serious side too. The type that gets the User of the Month Award - Congrats!
*What you think his/her hobbies are*: Vaping, online gaming, father
*What you think he/she does for a living*: Work.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Jakey (17/4/15)

to be honest i was going to do one for you and Johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (17/4/15)

*Name : *@Andre 
*Physical Description: *Average height, beginning to age rapidly, balding
*Type of charachter: *not the life of the party, but organised the party, and has a small group of people around him whose paying attention to every word he is saying for the entire night.
*What you think their hobbies are: *Tech, collecting cars, making model planes
*What you think they do for a living: *Retired

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 6


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/4/15)

hahaha this is hilarious! Nice one Jakey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (17/4/15)

Jakey said:


> So at 1am i had a thought.. lets see how well it translates into words.
> We read and reply daily to comments from memebrs on this forum who we've never met before. i know that im my experience once i met somebody from this forum i was taken aback almost every time as they looked completely different to what i envisioned.
> 
> Certain names become familiar and a fictional character is naturally associated to that person even though we might not know them at all. A few factors contribute to our creation of this perception Some of them being the persons avatar, name, tone used is posts, area they stay, age and even the gear they use.
> ...



You are brave, .... very brave .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (17/4/15)

Lol - such an interesting idea @Jakey!

I suppose its all in the name of a bit of fun - I see the Friday spirit is coming through - he he

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (17/4/15)

@Jakey - we are waiting for your one on @johan
I have to see this...
Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (17/4/15)

*Name: *@johan
*Physical Description: *average build, still strong, age... Steeped?
*type of charachter: *calculated, not a risk taker, fatherly, wise he is a SIR. Avatar makes me think that he wouldnt mind having brekkie in a suit or silk robe.
*what you think their hobbies are: *strikes me as a food + drink enthusiast not sure why. Seems like a researcher, maybe some1 who enjoys learning, doesnt matter what. Daily newspapers, pets.
*What you think they do for living: *family business.

*Edit - forgot to say handsome and that beautiful young women, mainly swimwear models with engineering degrees seem to find it extremely difficult to stay dry when in his presence.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## johan (18/4/15)

Jakey said:


> *Name: *@johan
> *Physical Description: *average build, still strong, age... Steeped?
> *type of charachter: *calculated, not a risk taker, fatherly, wise he is a SIR. Avatar makes me think that he wouldnt mind having brekkie in a suit or silk robe.
> *what you think their hobbies are: *strikes me as a food + drink enthusiast not sure why. Seems like a researcher, maybe some1 who enjoys learning, doesnt matter what. Daily newspapers, pets.
> *What you think they do for living: *family business.



I will give you 7/10, No 6/10 just because I'm not a feckin "sir" - you should know by now that its a _suitable derogatory title reserved for some Brits that are of so called apparent aristocratic descent. _If you however added _"handsome and all beautiful young girls can't keep their hands off him",_ then I would've given you 8/10.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## free3dom (18/4/15)

Andre said:


> The type that gets the User of the Month Award - Congrats!



Congrats @Jakey 

So glad to finally see someone else in that slot - a very worthy successor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (18/4/15)

Hahaha, how gracious... You have been dethroned

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (18/4/15)

Jakey said:


> Hahaha, how gracious... You have been dethroned



Well...I figured it was about time 

I got that title back in December...so it's been the longest month ever

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/4/15)

I love this idea @Jakey, brilliant thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (18/4/15)

@BumbleBee so give it a go buddy. Doesnt have to be for.me, involve others. Lets get it rolling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/4/15)

Jakey said:


> @BumbleBee so give it a go buddy. Doesnt have to be for.me, involve others. Lets get it rolling


Haha, I may live under a rock in the bush but one day I'm going to find myself in the company of other forum members. I'm a bleeder

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (19/4/15)

I'm going to try @Bumblebabe and @BumbleBee as a couple.

Physical Description:
A little ruff around the edges(Bumblebee), bumbleBabe, a good looking mother, attracting lots of attention.

Type of character:

I think they are fun loving people. With a wonderful sarcastic sense of humor. Lots of fun and trouble.
Very artistic.

Hobbies:

Love vaping, braai, and "vang kak aan" 

Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 3


----------

